# Low Tech 29G light upgrade?



## miguel959 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just joined the forum and have three tanks, a 20H, a 29 and a 55. All of them were low light tanks until recently. The 20H got 36 watts of CF light but that is another thread. I have a 29 that has been moderately planted for about 3 years. I have red flint gravel and only been dosing with Exel and Flourish. I am thinking of upgrading the light. I was wondering if a double HO T5 light would work without having to change to high light and high tech. Would it be better to use a NO T5 light or just go with a dual T8 light? Right now I have a single T8 with only 17 watts and I got growth like this

The Amazon Swords are not doing so well







The floating plant is my mother Water Sprite. She has produced all my Water Sprite in my 55G plus all the Water Sprite that I threw out.







I also have a massive Java Fern.


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 22, 2008)

This looks like a very good planted tank at this time. Since you are doing so well with the plants you have in there with one exception (the Amazon swords) you may want to consider another option.

Instead of changing your lighting to attempt to help the swords (and maybe causing problems like the algae bloom in your 20 gal) you might consider substituting a different plant. For example if you want a somewhat similar look to a sword consider Crypts such as C. wendtii bronze or brown [adds a color contrast]. I recall the pH in your 20 gal is 7.8. I have several of these currently growing happily in a tank with pH8 low tech. My light is a bit brighter at 32 watts for a 25 gal tall Bowfront. Make sure any surface plants don't shade the Crypts too much.

Alternatively the java fern looks great. You could consider adding another or two.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

It looks like the sword isn't getting much light and the rest of the plants-especially the floating sprite could be blocking out alot of the light. a trim would help. if you want to upgrade the light but not run co2 i would go with the t5no. the high output may be too much.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 the T5HO would bump you up to "high light" for sure.

T5NO would be a better choice, or just trim back the plants that are blocing light. I'm running a Coralife T5NO over my own low tech 29gal and am quite happy with it.


----------



## miguel959 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ravenmyth:
I have done cypts before and do like them a lot. That sword hasn't grown much in a couple of years. I have always struggled with keeping it growing. I think its because its in inert substrate. What if I finally added some root tabs? I was asking about the light upgrade because I don't really like the output I get with this light. I have a plastic hood and was thinking about getting a glass top and some stronger light. I still what a low light setup just want to be able to grow other plants. Stems and most other plants die under this light and I would love to get out of Ferns and crypts. 

JennaH:
The watersprite is almost as tall as the tank. I have tried to thin it out but I am thinking that I might have to find a new place to put it. I tried to plant it but the roots didn't take right away and the immersed leaves are too buoyant to keep it down? I will try to plant it again hopefully behind the Java fern.

lauraleellbp:
T5NO as the better choice? What types of plants are you able to grow with that light? How many watts are the bulbs? Are you using a single or double bulb fixture? 

To be honest I am kinda of getting sick of staring at this setup. It has been running for almost 4 1/2 years and I used it to breed Kribs. Got 3 major spawns before the pair died off. Right now there are two forgotten Kribs from the last spawn in there. I doubt they will spawn and I am waiting to either get a new light and change the tank up a bit or finding a new fish to spawn in there.


----------



## miguel959 (Jan 19, 2010)

I plan on rearranging the tank this weekend. I might move the Water Sprite to my 55 and see if I can get more light into the tank. I still plan on getting a glass top even if I don't upgrade the light.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

miguel959 said:


> lauraleellbp:
> T5NO as the better choice? What types of plants are you able to grow with that light? How many watts are the bulbs? Are you using a single or double bulb fixture?


I'm running the Coralife 2x 18 watt T5NO from www.BigAlsOnline.com.

Here's the tank









I don't have very many stems in there (just a few Hygro kompakt) since this tank is at work and I designed it so I wouldn't have to do much if any trimming, but the crypts and java ferns are really growing well, putting out new leaves all the time.


----------



## miguel959 (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the brightness of your tank Lauraleellbp. I think if I actually bite the bullet and go out and find unusual crypts and maybe some different mosses, subwassartang? I could be happy with that. I'm just tired of Crypt Wentii and Java fern. I'll update when I rearrange the tank this weekend.


----------



## miguel959 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, I took all the Water Sprite and planted them along the back of the tank. Some plants are as tall as the swords. I also spent 30 mins working with that Java Fern. I got 3 medium sized daughter plants and 10 young daughter plants out of it. Since I am over run with Java Fern I threw the young ones out and the medium ones are free floating in my 55. I think I might post locally and see if anyone wants them. If you seen my 55, I have a huge stump with a couple of huge Ferns growing on it. I have no where to put the extra ferns. I am saving space for different plants. I plan on posting updated pics of the tank tomorrow. Its lights out on that tank and I want things to settle before I take pics.


----------



## miguel959 (Jan 19, 2010)

more than a little late on the pics

Here is a center picture of the tank now










An angled view of the Java Fern










and now how much light the sword is getting now. I still think I might want to go with a dual light and get some different plants in there.










More pictures are here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/miguel959-albums-planted-29-gallon.html


----------



## famlee (Mar 1, 2008)

i too would like to know low-tech lighting options for a 29g because i plan to start one up soon


----------

